# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Cyprest opinie

## izak

Czy ktoś brał bądź bierze tabletki antykoncepcyjne Cyprest? Ja własnie zaczęłam brać od dwóch dni, ale znalazłam raczej negatywne opinie, na temat tych tabletek. Czekam na Wasze opinie. Liczę że znajdą się osoby, które są zadowolone z tych tabletek ;-)

----------


## adela112

Witam
Ja brałam tabletki cyprest prawie 6 lat  myślałam że to są tabletki antykoncepcyjne.
Ostatnio zmienił mi się lekarz bo poprzedni mój lekarz poszedł na emeryturę. Zapisałam się do ginekologa tego nowego by przepisał mi receptę na tabletki antykoncepcyjne cyprest  i usłyszałam że nie przepisze mi tych tabletek bo to nie są tabletki antykoncepcyjne . Wbiło to mnie w fotel  i mu mówię że ja brałam je prawie 6 lat a on    mi mówi że to cud że mi nic nie jest i oczywiście nie przepisał mi recepty za to dał skierowanie do endokrynologa ginekologicznego. Po kilku dniach poszłam na wizytę do endokrynologa ginekologicznego i lekarz był zaskoczony że brałam tyle lat cyprest .  Tabletki cyprest przepisuje się osobą które mają problem z trądzikiem lub owłosieniem , ja nie mam takich problemów . Lekarz endokrynolog zapytał sie mnie czy przed zaczęciem brania tabletek lekarz zlecił mi badanie hormonalne ja mu na to że nie . I dostałam skierowanie na badania krwi , badania hormonalne oraz badania pod kątem tarczycy , i badania pod kątem krzepliwości krwi gdyż tabletki cyprest powodują krzepnięcie krwi. Tak że nie biorę cyprestu już 2 tydzień i powiem szczerze od 3 dni boli  mnie duł brzucha  jak pujdę na następną wizytę to morze się dowiem dla czego boli mnie duł brzucha.


Moje rady; Jeśli nie miałaś robionych badań hormonalnych oraz nie masz problemu z trądzikiem lub owłosieniem to nie bierz tych tabletek . Ić  do swojego lekarza i poproś go o zmianę tabletek . Ale przed braniem zrób badania hormonalne i na podstawie tego badania niech ci przepisze leki które możesz brać , ale cyprestu nie bierz.


Ja zaufałam lekarzowi 6 lat temu a teraz nie wiem jakie szkody  wyrządził  mi cyprest.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam zaopatrzyć się w słownik języka polskiego.

----------


## stalker8

Nie trzeba się zaopatrzać - jest w internecie:

_→ sjp.pwn.pl

→ synonimy.pl
→ pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Środki_stylistyczne
→ pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategoria:Środki_stylistyczne

→ pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Znaki_pisarskie
→ pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpunkcja_
---A tego nawet nie znałem, że jest - ułatwienie:
_→ pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szablon:Znaki_pisarskie_

→ _pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figura_retoryczna_
Też przed chwilą znalezione:
→ _figury.net.pl/slownik_

Czemu? - Bo mam kompleks, po mojej Pani... nadal chciałbym ciągnąć do wyższych sobie... ;/ - Głupi. 

Co do wpisu Adeli 112 -
Przekaz jest jak najbardziej czytelny, można rzec: "nie ważne jak kto mówi, ważne co ma do powiedzenia":
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=MC_aujnJmgM_

Problemy z fleksją i składnią u Adeli - ja swoje maskuję manierą, którą chcę się wyróżniać, bo niczym więcej nie jestem w stanie. Na poziomie wiejskiej podstawówki, z braku lektury - niski społecznie zasób słownictwa, sprzed 25 lat... Czasami tak zmęczony, że oprócz interpunkcji, której nie opanowałem z braku motywacji przecież,
choroba układu nerwowego - utrata kontroli także w tym aspekcie; silenie się na słowotwórstwo i niepoprawne formy - chłopskich zaimków, to wczoraj niezamierzone - gubi się w ogólnym wrażeniu, które chcę sprawiać. Czy jest to współcześnie już traktowane jako dysleksja - a może w spektrum autyzmu? Co?

----------


## stalker8

Oczywiście - nie analizuję tych zagadnień, które podlinkowałem, nawet nie zacząłem, odkąd zwróciła mi uwagę, że są - ...bodziec poszedł także z forum Dobrych Programów. Pisząc oburącz, tutaj; jest to, wydaje mi się, dla układu nerwowego i psychiki rehabilitacja - Wasza tolerancja. Uspokajam się, bardziej kontroluję - w ten sposób przy ludziach; chyba tworzę sobie ten wzorzec, który mnie powstrzymuje żeby się nie stoczyć, nie zrobić niczego głupiego, jak już nieraz - abym mógł tutaj na forum wrócić znowu, do inteligentniejszych i silniejszych od siebie.

----------


## stalker8

→_ youtu.be/nA3e3ZHNzKA?t=1m17s_
Jak tylko mi pokazano tego gościa, na tym drugim forum, początek 2015; to pomyślałem, że przecież jest bardziej samodzielny ode mnie i zaradny - może nawet wolny. A jego dziewczyna (żona?)... - nie jest tak przykra jak moja Pani...

----------


## stalker8

_→ youtube.com/watch?v=1asIseHj6-k

→ youtube.com/watch?v=FyzHMjiWOcA_

----------

